# Long Range



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

glockman55 said:


> I think he has made it clear about target or hunting and long ranges, You experts had to start some where..:lol: Uphiker, I agree with taking the shot at Game that your comfortable with, my limit would be 300 yd or less in perfect conditions with a solid rest.


I wouldn't take a shot much farther than you, maybe 350 or 400 at the very outside. If he had asked differently, I would have answered differently. If he had said something like "Hey guys, I'm planning on going out West in a few years and want to become proficient at long range shooting, what should I do?" I'd answer along on the lines of "The best way is to join a club that has a CMP (DCM) program. Then, join MRPA and shoot some of their 600yd matches."
But, all he asked about was what caliber rifle to get. There are so many that fit the bill, but even caliber isn't everything. What length and diameter barrel? The kind of scope? Rifling twist for heavier bullets? Etc.
Too many people read gunrags and get all excited about equipment. For most, there is a BIG gap between what their equipment is capable of, and what they are...


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good equipment and trigger time closes that gap or gives the shooter a lesson on his/hers limitations. When your on the line and conditions change you must make the shot and hope you dope the wind correctly. When I'm putting the wires on game and conditions change I don't have to pull the trigger. Thats the difference between responsible LR hunting and punching paper.

This spring and summer I'll be spending time shooting 1K to improve my maximun 500 yard game.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Anderson said:


> Superseal, Nice range. Maybe its the camera but the 600 yd berm looks to be a couple of yds short. So lets see some more pics. What's the benches look like, range cart? your rig? Let's see more eye candy.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Few of the rifles.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

On the 16' deck.



AIAW .308 w/S&B 5-25*56 ***Not Mine.***









MIA nation match. Shooting 400-500yds.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

GAP 6.5-284, just got it built.









GAP .223ai, my main gun I shoot to 1k.

















5 shot groups at 500yds w/.223ai.









GAP .308, built on a Return USMC stock. 1k









Factory Rem VS.
125g TNT's @ 700yds. Yes, the 125tnt make it that far.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... hi my name is craig can we be friends? :lol:

nice looking range! and guns!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice pics Seal. Looks like fun.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

SS's pic's make me wish the weather would break sooner. I plan on spending a few day's there myself soon enough. Too bad one must drive to Indiana for 1K. I should note my pic a few responses up were at 550 yards in gusty winds. Well made rifles and tuned ammunition gives you Sub-MOA capability at distance. Time behind the trigger and shooting software will either confirm your a good distance shooter or need to shorten your expectations.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Keep any advice coming. I'm sorry if I came off as some yahoo that was going to buy a gun, a box of ammo and go out to shoot deer at 500yards. I know it's not that easy. Nor would it be ethical. As I stated before I see this as something that will take years. That's if I ever become that good. I was thinking of a Rem. 700 sps .300 win. mag to start the journey. I'm left handed , and would like to shoot a left bolt. I'm sure that eventually I may want a different stock,trigger or barrel. But, I thought it would be a good start. Any advice gun wise would be welcomed.

I also was looking at the proper round to shoot that type of range. Some one posted 165-180gr. bullet would be the best for the .300 at that range. I'm sure I would also have to see what the gun I get shoots the tightest groups with. Right? Any advice on the round would be appreciated.

Lastly, I live in Clinton Twp. if anyone knows of a place that has shooting league around here, let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

[/IMG]

Not real purty but she shoots

This was a tad low, but would still kill a chuck at around 3.5".








[/IMG]

The key is practice.

The key ring is equipment IMHO.

I welded IPSC style stands up that allow me to shoot out to 800 yards.

Thats a long ways for my 22-250 (especially in any wind) but she can perform at these distances if I do my part.

Lots of folks knock these ranges because they may not have the place to practice on. Or the required gumption to set em up and then put 1,000's of rounds down range.

Good luck and have FUN!


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

SS, Those pics are sweet. Thanks for posting. That 6.5 is a beaut, what glass are you putting on it? I'm the yugo looking at the ferrari. wow.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Standard caliber, plenty of whoomp to get the job done with a clean shot, my favorite, .338 Win Mag.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a spare Leupold LR 8.5-25 that floating around in the safe. It'll be thrown onto the 6.5-284.

Eventually, I'd like it to wear a NF 5.5-22.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Anderson said:


> SS, Those pics are sweet. Thanks for posting. That 6.5 is a beaut, what glass are you putting on it? I'm the yugo looking at the ferrari. wow.


NXS 8-32 NP1RR. This glass is so good that you do not need this high of magnification. BUT at 32 power you can still see CLEARLY. First one I ever bought and I made this mistake. 

This is a view through the back end of the black tube...








[/IMG]

The Encore has a TRUE free floated barrel with a very nice trigger that is only used for varmint hunting.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Steelsetter, What did you do to your Encore to make the trigger so sweet? Mine is pretty stiff.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

SuperSeal, is that the range in Rockford? Kinda looks like it but it's been a while since I've been there. It is a sweet range... 

3finger, the main thing for anyone looking to shoot distance is putting in time behind the gun with a little practice with proper shooting technique it isn't too hard....you can use ballistic guides to give you an idea of drop and what not but actually shooting that distance will show you how that load actually behaves. Thats the easy part though....the real trick is the wind.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks M1. What do you think about the Rem. 700 SPS in .300 win.?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The problem is that with you being a non-reloader, you can't afford to shoot enough 300WM to become proficient...
The 308 is fine for longrange target shooting. The problem is that to get the right bullet, you either have to pay a premium or reload.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

UPhiker said:


> The problem is that with you being a non-reloader, you can't afford to shoot enough 300WM to become proficient...


A whole lot of practice with a good 22lr at 200 and 300 yards will get you half the way there on the cheap.

It will teach you a lot about the wind, anyway. 

-na


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

3fingervic said:


> I would eventually like to try and punch some paper at 1000 yards. When the weather breaks my wife may have to look at a picture of me to remember what I look like.


It is additive and the learning never ends. Nice rifle. 
[/COLOR] 
Now would be a good time to begin a journal on shots fired and weather conditions for your new rifle. This will pay dividends down the road. Im sending you a pm with some genneral helpful info.


----------

